# Places that print anywhere on a shirt



## bucknut5 (Mar 21, 2007)

My problem with these t-shirt fullfillment services is that you can only print on designated areas such as the center or top right/left corners. 

I really need any help on where I could go that will print anywhere on the t-shirt.

Thank You.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If you have specific designs that you'd like printed in advance, you could always post an ad in the TF Classifieds for someone here to do your printing and sell them on your own site.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

or check with your local screen printers.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like you have only looked into cookie cutter type places. Like Richard said, check out your local screen printers. They should be able to print where ever you want. If not, keep looking. Myself, I think its cool when someone has a different location.....breaks up the monotony kwim?!


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

Waffo tees print over seams


----------



## ozzteee (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you do large runs or small? I am in LA and I do custom location printing 
a lot. it will be problem if you outsource out of town .Find local printer with small minimums that you can work with.ozzteee


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Some of us dtg owners do fulfillment printing for customers. Some charge a yearly fee to be in certain price tiers, some will just give you a good price.
Only difference is you need to have your own webstore instead of a CP store, etc.
Find a local dtg owner so you can check out the quality and make sure they dropship.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

If you're looking for a POD company, Spreadshirt is the closest you can find.
They print on the sleeves too.


----------



## JustMe (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe pacific splash prints anywhere on a shirt.

http://www.pacificsplash.com/


----------



## bastardnfriends (Feb 19, 2008)

hey bucknut...where are you located? if you're in cali., Dead and Buried in Southern Cali, Forward Printing Northern Cali (Bay Area), or if you're in Oregon..Hyder Graphics.

Good Luck. I had this problem before, but finally got it resolved.


----------



## graphicaliber (Oct 5, 2008)

Has anyone else found an online establishment that can print anywhere on the shirt?


----------

